# Weltweit



## Fischmäulchen (23. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Bordies!

An alle angelverrückte dieser Welt schicke ich folgenden Gruss:

Fröhliche Weihnachten, Merry Christmas, Joyeux Noël, Kala Christougenna, Buon Natale, God Jul, Feliz Navidad!

Petra


----------



## mxchxhl (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Weltweit*

sehr schön, schließe mich dem an! schöne feiertage!
mfg


----------



## Bananaq (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Weltweit*

Ja wünsche ich auch allen!! Und keine kalten Füße beim Angeln zwischen den Jahren ^^:m


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Weltweit*

Euch auch ein Frohes Fest, Guten Rutsch und Grüße an Robert!


----------



## opi2001 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Weltweit*

Euch allen auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und nen Guten Rutsch ins 2011 !!!!:vik:


----------



## Dart (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Weltweit*

Da schließe ich mich gern an.
Frohes Fest und Chok dii pimai (alles gute für das neue Jahr)
LG Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Weltweit*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Euch auch ein Frohes Fest, Guten Rutsch und Grüße an Robert!



Das mach ich auf jeden Fall!
Wir sehen uns bestimmt zum Norgetreffen wieder, freu mich schon!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Weltweit*



Dart schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich gern an.
> Frohes Fest und Chok dii pimai (alles gute für das neue Jahr)
> LG Reiner|wavey:



Reiner du hast vollkommen Recht, man kann jetzt auch schon alles Gute für´s neue Jahr wünschen! Ist ja nimmer lange hin, also:
Ich wünsche euch ein super Angeljahr 2011, Gesundheit und viel Freude mit euren Liebsten!
Godt Nytt År, Felice Anno Nuovo, Próspero año nuevo, Happy New Year, Bonne année.


----------



## Pargo Man (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Weltweit*

Ahoi zu Weihnachten an Alle von dieser Feldpostnummer!

Festas felizes. Se Deus quiser gente se ve no outro lado do ano novo!

Am 23.12. gab's Dauerregen.
Trotzdem war ich mit meinen drei "Grossen" auf Paleo-Pirsch: Resultat anbei; 3 mn Jahre alte Haizähne.

Gestern dann Shopping-Panik im Supermarkt mit anschliessendem Endzeitstau in der Innenstadt.

Heute dafür feinsten Sonnenschein und wenn's klappt morgen dann statt Weihnachtsbäume Weihnachtsbräune vom Doradopoppern.

Bericht folgt.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Weltweit*

Unser 2011 kann nur super werden! Unser erstes Enkelkind wurde am 28.12. geboren und wir sind überglücklich mit dem kleinen Racker!


----------



## Ossipeter (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Weltweit*

Glückwunsch! Oma! Endlich mal nicht immer nur Fischbilder von euch:vik:


----------



## Dart (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Weltweit*

Besser kann das neue Jahr nicht starten, als mit einem "New Born Angler" :l
Glückwunsch!#h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Weltweit*

Danke euch für die Glückwünsche!


----------

